# Piranha Dealer Referral?



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm curious as to if Aquascape is much in the business these days, spoke with Pedro last week, looks like they're out of stock on nearly everything.
It doesn't look like Shark Aquarium is in business anymore...

Anybody know who the good dealers are these days? 
Looking specifically for a _S. elongatus._


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Lots of dealers have closed down / been run out because of importing.

I would try to browse near local craigslist... Elongatus is hard to find, and didnt find much on my searches unless its overseas.

Also, if you can find a small Rhom to grow out... has been one of the more satisfying experiences in fish keeping to have one for 11 years.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Lots of dealers have closed down / been run out because of importing.
> 
> I would try to browse near local craigslist... Elongatus is hard to find, and didnt find much on my searches unless its overseas.
> 
> Also, if you can find a small Rhom to grow out... has been one of the more satisfying experiences in fish keeping to have one for 11 years.


Thanks man, I appreciate it.
In speaking with Pedro, he said he should be getting some in within a couple of weeks, we'll see.
I sensed a "closing down" in the air- maybe I'm completely off on that.

I getcha on the rhom thing, the reason I'm looking for an elong is to replace the spilo I raised from 3" - 9", had him for about 9 years.
The coolest, most entertaining fish I've ever had was an elong... I'm ready for another.
If that simply won't manifest, I'll probably go with a group of 50+ exodons.

Have a great day!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Good to see a fellow OG getting back in the game! I can't wait until I'm able to, but still will be a while. Pretty ironic that I was just looking at AquaScape the other day too. I completely forgot about the Shark Aquarium guy. Good luck!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Good to see a fellow OG getting back in the game! I can't wait until I'm able to, but still will be a while. Pretty ironic that I was just looking at AquaScape the other day too. I completely forgot about the Shark Aquarium guy. Good luck!


Hey Taylor, how the hell you doin'?
How's that dobermann doin'?

Yeah, I'm gonna call Pedro again next week and see how things are coming.

Funny how some of us still duck in here every now and then, eh?
I guess a little P-Fury stays in our blood, eh?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Good to see a fellow OG getting back in the game! I can't wait until I'm able to, but still will be a while. Pretty ironic that I was just looking at AquaScape the other day too. I completely forgot about the Shark Aquarium guy. Good luck!


Hey Taylor, how the hell you doin'?
How's that dobermann doin'?

Yeah, I'm gonna call Pedro again next week and see how things are coming.

Funny how some of us still duck in here every now and then, eh?
I guess a little P-Fury stays in our blood, eh?
[/quote]
Haha, I know right. I am itching bad to get some P. cariba again. I guess they are harder to find now. Pedro only has 3" right now but I want some younger, cheaper ones. Hopefully he still gets those. I sent a message asking, but no reply yet. My doberman is great, I will message you my number so I can txt you a pic of him. Turning out real nice.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to see some OGs still around. Good luck on your hunt for elongatus.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Not sure if Oliver Lucanus in Canada (Montreal) from http://www.belowwater.com/, is still around...


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Oliver still around but no longer deals with piranhas.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Brother -- is this Wayne? omg i have not talked to you for like 10 years...do you still have those huge Rhoms?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Sanchezi said:


> Thanks Brother -- is this Wayne? omg i have not talked to you for like 10 years...do you still have those huge Rhoms?
> 
> Yes this is Wayne. I only have a 17 inch piraya left. My 17 inch rhom recently passed away after having it for 11 years.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

wow -- sorry to hear that Wayne ... This is Philip -- not sure if you remember me but i email you a few times at York U to ask about Rhombeus questions...been a very long time ago...







anyways take care bud


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Nice to see some OGs still around. Good luck on your hunt for elongatus.


Hey Hannibal, how ya doin'?


----------



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

Steve from http://exoticfishshop.net/ is where I have gotten every piranha I've ever owned. Ones for my family members as well. Normally he can help find whatever type of piranha or fish we are looking to get if he doesnt have any in stock already.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Talk about original OG


----------

